#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Keratin behandeling

## Global-keratin

Wil jij ook maandenlang glanzend, gladder & pluisvrij haar ?
Met de keratine behandeling heb jij gezond en gladder haar met een prachtige glans.

Heeft u interesse in een keratine behandeling dan bent u hier op het juiste adres, ik bied mijn diensten aan tegen voordelige prijzen. De behandelingen kunnen bij u of bij mij gedaan worden, de keuze is aan u.

De prijs per behandeling bedraagt 100
Heeft u interesse of vragen dan kunt u me mailen op [email protected] of bellen 0640872917

----------

